# IG Leman Russes and Baneblade



## Soldado1 (Apr 24, 2012)

I have for sale 4 x IG Leman Russes and a Baneblade. I would like to sell as a lot for a total of $260 shipping included. It will be Priority Flat Rate Large Box, U.S. only. Accept Paypal only. All tanks are still on the sprue and have never been used before.


----------

